# Question about a cam/heads/intake guestion.



## chad.fear (May 10, 2010)

Hey guys I'm kinda new to this tuning cars but my question is about l92 cam/heads/and intake manifold. I have an 06 ls2 and already have on it a svede otrcai and kooks long tube headers and a slp exhaust system. I was looking to but in L92 cam cylinder heads and intake manfold. Can you guys tell me what I would be expecting form rwhp numbers? and also if I did this set up will there be anything els I would have to do or would these parts just fit in and be good?


----------

